# Clif Designs CD-860HC Guts



## rambronco (May 10, 2013)

OK so I bought these amps on ebay and as some of the older guys here will remember Clif Designs had some nice stuff back in the day and realize its not the same company anymore with no real info to point to current quality. The Ebay ad was NOS but no hint as to the exact vintage. I bought all 3 an A200, A500, and a 860HC. There wasn't much info out there about these so as you could imagine I was a little nervous till I got them. I am so glad I bought these, they are tanks and the build quality seems to be fantastic. Now im no expert, hell im barely a novice to guts (granted I have looked at hundreds through the years of mine, friends, and ampguts) but I was pleasantly surprised when I opened up the HC (high current) model. Hopefully one of gurus can chime in.


----------



## rambronco (May 10, 2013)

The trio


----------



## gckless (Oct 11, 2012)

That's some nice A/B power there. They look really nice.


----------



## rambronco (May 10, 2013)

Thanks, I still have a lot of my old school mentality from back when power was 1.00 a watt so it's hard for not to buy stuff like this at today's prices even though I didn't have much info on them, they looked stout.


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

These are a great series of amps by Clif ! You got a good find here!!! These are like little black power stations.... much like the old PPI amps, they will draw a crap load of electrical energy from your car... but if you have the amperage- thats when the magic starts. The 860hc is a hard to find. Good score on beautiful pieces!


----------



## rambronco (May 10, 2013)

hot9dog said:


> These are a great series of amps by Clif ! You got a good find here!!! These are like little black power stations.... much like the old PPI amps, they will draw a crap load of electrical energy from your car... but if you have the amperage- thats when the magic starts. The 860hc is a hard to find. Good score on beautiful pieces!


Thank you for that, luckily I do have the electrical. Those 3 amps will run my front stage, what I was really looking for was something with enough A/B power to give me plenty of headroom while still running at 4ohm, think I found them  .Although running that 860HC does feel like somewhat of a waste running 4 6.5" mids, I think she' sound terrific doing it.

RB


----------

